# Head Ola Australia interview



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

as linked in todays "Pitstop" email:

http://online.isentialink.com/theau.../30/06b9b072-c51d-45e5-9a17-545081870d21.html


----------



## Blogga (Apr 26, 2018)

*OLA DRIVERS BEWARE* Ola may give a better rate of commission, however, I have driven for both OLA & UBER. Uber takes a higher commission but they pay with no problem. Ola have given me so much trouble, they don't pay claims when clearly their app has cocked it up . I have sent in GPS routes and screen shots of trips I've taken on their behalf and still not got paid. Their comment, ALWAYS, it's not their fault and they won't pay. This week was the last straw, I did a trip from Domestic Airport to Neutral Bay (45mins) showed $50.00 due . When I got my payment it showed $6.00. When I queried it I was told they deducted $37.00 for a another police check ( which was done at my expense 3 months ago) . 
*I no longer driver for OLA and have deleted their apps from my phone and computer.*


----------



## Elatte (Jul 6, 2017)

Blogga said:


> *OLA DRIVERS BEWARE* Ola may give a better rate of commission, however, I have driven for both OLA & UBER. Uber takes a higher commission but they pay with no problem. Ola have given me so much trouble, they don't pay claims when clearly their app has cocked it up . I have sent in GPS routes and screen shots of trips I've taken on their behalf and still not got paid. Their comment, ALWAYS, it's not their fault and they won't pay. This week was the last straw, I did a trip from Domestic Airport to Neutral Bay (45mins) showed $50.00 due . When I got my payment it showed $6.00. When I queried it I was told they deducted $37.00 for a another police check ( which was done at my expense 3 months ago) .
> *I no longer driver for OLA and have deleted their apps from my phone and computer.*


Email [email protected]

Be nice about it and explain what happened. She will sort it out for you

I had issues that customer service wouldn't resolve and by chance I got a call from their head office about feedback and this lady was quite helpful.

Best not to say where you got the email from


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

Hey everyone this is Simon in the black Ola jacket at the bbq today. Pretty cool guy.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

To greedy to Quick Ola!

Ola used drivers to advertise on a promise of better times. Lied.


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

Beepbeep41 said:


> To greedy to Quick Ola!


Automated Statement Verification Feedback:

Unintelligible drivel
Grammar
Meaningless



Beepbeep41 said:


> Ola used drivers to advertise on a promise of better times. Lied.


As a documented expert in this field your submitted comment, in this case only, does have some some credence.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

1488x said:


> Hey everyone this is Simon in the black Ola jacket at the bbq today. Pretty cool guy.


"Pretty cool guy" wtf? Lol!



Beepbeep41 said:


> "Pretty cool guy" wtf? Lol!


 I can see it now, the two battle axes next to him pipe up if you say anything negative. Gotta guard the hand that feeds you lol


----------

